# First time using grill with offset smoker



## lauren36 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi everyone. Just purchased grill with offset smoker. 
Haven't used it yet other than to sweat it.
Can I grill and smoke at the same time?
Will have loads of questions but wanted to know if smoking and grilling is possible at the same time.
All answered welcomed, keep in mind I'm absolutely clueless as to what this contraption does and doesn't do.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 31, 2017)

lauren36 said:


> Hi everyone. Just purchased grill with offset smoker.
> Haven't used it yet other than to sweat it.
> Can I grill and smoke at the same time?
> Will have loads of questions but wanted to know if smoking and grilling is possible at the same time.
> All answered welcomed, keep in mind I'm absolutely clueless as to what this contraption does and doesn't do.










  To the SMF 36, Do you have a pic of your new Contraption?  

Can you grill and smoke at the same time? YES  Knowing the temperatures at which your smoking and safe food temps for which your finished product need to be to be safe to eat it, is Key! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoke flavor is what you are after, cold and hot smoking will both do that for you. Knowing that Hot smoking will also cook your food to perfection is important.

A cold smoked Bacon, Ham or sausage, still needs to be cooked after to a safe IT temp. Hot smoking is more of an all in one process. Everyone is different on these two methods, both need to have a safe IT ending temperature.

Your on the right SMF to find all these answers while having fun and learning new thing! Smoke on, Mike


----------



## lauren36 (Mar 31, 2017)

This is the exact kind. I bought mine from Walmart tho.
Ive read on other site reviews that cheaper for these aren't that great. Mine was pretty cheap, so also would like to know if I just basically bought a regular grill.


----------



## workedtheworld (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes. Keep in mind if you put meat in a heated area, it will cook. you just need to follow temp. I put a grating over the charcoal and smoke and crisp skin all the time.

Can send more in a couple of weeks when cast on broken wrist comes off. 

Cliff Farris


----------

